# Windows 7 - Installations DVD mit allen Updates erstellen



## MDJ (15. September 2012)

Hallo.
Habe in der Suchfunktion nicht genau das gefunden was ich suche...

Ich würde gerne eine Windows 7 -Installations-DVD erstellen, wo alle bisherigen Updates schon integriert sind. Ich saß letztens eeeeewig am Rechner meines Schwagers. In kürze will ich mir einen HTPC zusammenbauen, da will ich ungern genau so lange davor vegetieren  Dies aber selbst zu erstellen ist recht umfangreich und aufwändig wie ich bisher gesehen habe.
Gibt es Internet-Seiten, die sowas immer aktuell zum runterladen anbieten? Oder kommt man da nicht drum herum sich das selbst mühsam zusammen zu basteln? :/


----------



## inzpekta (15. September 2012)

Was du suchst heißt RT 7.
Etwas aufwendig ist es schon, aber es lohnt sich.
Alternativ kannst du das WinFuture Update Pack installieren.

RT Seven Lite - Download - CHIP Online

Update Pack fr Windows 7, Windows Vista und Windows XP - WinFuture.de


----------



## MDJ (15. September 2012)

Habe mal das RT SeveenLite installiert. Desweiteren auch meine Windows 7-Install-CD auf die Festplatte kopiert. Im Programm muss man ja auch den Ordner angeben. Aber ich kann da keine Updates integrieren, da ich da nichts auswählen kann... Muss ich mir die erst seperat runterladen und auf die Platte speichern um sie dann zu integrieren? Irgendwie ist da auch netmal ne gescheite Anleitung dabei... :/

EDIT: Habe eine passende Anleitung gefunden, wie man die Updates runterläd und mit RT SevenLite eine CD erstellt!
http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Individuelle-Windows-7-Installations-DVD-erstellen-1913246.html

Werde mich mal daran versuchen!

EDIT 2: So, nachdem ich jetzt 2 Programme installiert habe, alles nach Anleitung gemacht habe und das Teil nach ewigkeiten mit den Berechnungen und Änderungen fertig war... kam eine Fehlermeldung (konnte seine eigene ISO nicht finden... die er nichtmal erstellt hat!). Na danke!
Da nicht ersichtlich ist was der Fehler war, mache ich diese Prozedur nicht nochmal durch. Schade das es nicht ging...


----------



## inzpekta (15. September 2012)

Offensichtlich hat das mit XP damals besser geklappt.
Üb ruhig weiter. Selten das es beim ersten Mal hinhaut.

Wie gesagt kannst du auch von Winfuture die Update-Packs runterladen und verwenden.


----------



## MDJ (15. September 2012)

Das mit den Update-Packs wäre intereessant, aber irgendwie blick ich da net durch. Scheint mehrere Updatepacks zu geben, die nacheinander erschienen sind, zumindest versteht man das so.
Was ist mit dem aktuellen Pack? Heißt das, da sind jetzt alle Updates drin, oder brauch ich die davorigen Packs auch? Den dort im Forum fragen viele nach älteren Update-Packs weil sie diese verpasst hätten....


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. September 2012)

Steht doch da . Es gibt bei den Packs die Vollversion und die Updateversion vom vorgerigen Pack. Die neueste _Voll_version sollte also alle Updates, die bis dahin erschienen sind abdecken.
MfG


----------



## inzpekta (16. September 2012)

Soweit richtig, aber das Service Pack musst du glaub ich separat installieren.


----------



## MDJ (16. September 2012)

Ah, alles klar. Hab die CD mit SP1. Na dann wird das Aufsetzen am neuen PC entspannter. Danke euch


----------



## Lightfire (19. Dezember 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat das mit XP damals besser geklappt.
> Üb ruhig weiter. Selten das es beim ersten Mal hinhaut.
> 
> Wie gesagt kannst du auch von Winfuture die Update-Packs runterladen und verwenden.


 

Ja unter XP war es voll einfach sich eine auf Aktuellen Updates basierende CD zu erstellen, ich bin auch grad am Verzweifeln mit RT Seven lite, erst musste ich irgendwie erstmal eine inkl. Slipstream RT Seven version suchen da die Aktuelle version das Slipstream bei mir nie öffnete, gut jetzt hab ich eine und binde mein SP1 mit ein auch das funktioniert 1A und dann steht man schon mit über 5GB da  und da ist nicht ein anderes Update mit eingebunden  bin inzwischen auch der Anleitung nach vorgegangen nach dem SP1 eine ISO erstellen und RT neu starten bringt auch nichts die Daten sind und bleiben zu gross um sie auf einen normalen DVD R zu bekommen.


----------



## Traubibaer (19. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe erst vor ein paar Tagen mit RT Seven lite zwei Windows7-Versionen (HomePremium 32 und 64Bit) auf einen USB-Stick gebannt und das hat alles recht leicht funktioniert.

Ich habe das SP1 manuell eingebunden und danach die Updatepacks von Winfuture. Letztere müssen aber vorher via 7zip entpackt werden.
Es kann aber alles etwas dauern. Das Einbinden des SP dauerte bei mir schon ganz schön lange und ich hab nicht gerade den langsamsten Rechner.

Die 32Bit-Version landete bei 2,8 und die 64Bit-Version bei 3,9 GB. Es reichten also 4GB-Sticks aus.

Eine ausführliche Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für RT Seven lite findet man hier.

Gruß
Traubi


----------

